# Adventure Cycling free membership offer



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm a 30+ year member of and volunteer for Adventure Cycling Association, a national non-profit bicycle travel organization, and they have asked me to help spread the word about their mission which is "To inspire, empower, and connect people to travel by bicycle."

Adventure Cycling researches and publishes cycling maps (including the TransAmerica Trail, Pacific Coast Route, Route 66, Lewis & Clark, Underground Railroad, Great Divide Mountain Bike Route and many more), offers a variety of online bicycle touring resources, publishes a bicycle travel magazine called Adventure Cyclist, and runs guided tours. They also have been central in the development of the US Bicycle Route System. 

They have offered free trial memberships for me to disperse. Benefits of membership include a subscription to Adventure Cyclist magazine, member discounts on Adventure Cycling maps, and more. This offer is for first-time members with a US mailing address.

If you are interested in learning more about Adventure Cycling's programs and their mission please visit: www.adventurecycling.org

To take advantage of this offer you can sign-up online at:

https://www.adventurecycling.org/membership/free-trial-membership/?r=Y5-FA20


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

A great organization that I highly recommend. Heck, the magazine is worth the membership rate!


----------

